# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Πως γινεται πριζακια που ειναι συνέχεια απο άλλο πριζάκι να συγχρονίζει ψηλοτερα

## F3niX69

Εβαλα προσφατα vdsl 30άρι και ειπα να παιξω με τις πρίζες και ειδα κάτι εντελώς περίεργο. Ελπίζω κάποιος ψαγμένος να με βοηθήσει.
Ας πουμε οτι εχω 4 πριζες. και καθε μια ειναι συνέχεια της άλλης.
Πως γίνεται να συγχρονίζουν οι 1-3-4 φουλ 30άρι και η 2 να πάιζει πάντα στα 2-3 Mbit κάτω;; Δεν θα έπρεπε και οι 3-4 να παίζουν χαμηλότερα αν η 2 ειναι προβληματική;;
Απαντήστε αυτό και σας εχω και αλλη ερωτηση μετα  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Εβαλα προσφατα vdsl 30άρι και ειπα να παιξω με τις πρίζες και ειδα κάτι εντελώς περίεργο. Ελπίζω κάποιος ψαγμένος να με βοηθήσει.
> Ας πουμε οτι εχω 4 πριζες. και καθε μια ειναι συνέχεια της άλλης.
> Πως γίνεται να συγχρονίζουν οι 1-3-4 φουλ 30άρι και η 2 να πάιζει πάντα στα 2-3 Mbit κάτω;; Δεν θα έπρεπε και οι 3-4 να παίζουν χαμηλότερα αν η 2 ειναι προβληματική;;
> Απαντήστε αυτό και σας εχω και αλλη ερωτηση μετα


Πως είσαι σίγουρος για την σειρά;

----------


## F3niX69

τις ανοιξα ολες :P και παιζοντας με τα καλωδιο βρηκα τη σειρα! ειμαι 100% σιγουρος
σκεφτομαι αυριο να βαλω αλλη πριζα μηπως φταιει αυτη,αν και περιεργο
edit: εβαλα νεα πριζα σημερα (καλη τεσταρισμενα) και αν και επαιζε σχεσον τελεια,σε φαση 29-29,8 μβιτ δεν επιανε τα φουλ 30 οπως οι υπολοιπες πριζες! περιεργο

----------

